# On the visa tourist form 8.4, it asks " what will you do in uk"



## franknero488 (Apr 23, 2012)

On the visa tourist form 8.4, it asks " what will you do in uk"?
and on the guide it says if you have a planned itinerary please submit a copy.
Now do I leave that place blank and send a copy with my application? Or do I fill " planned itinerary copy submitted" or do I fill my itinerary in the form (space issues though) and then still submit a copy?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

franknero488 said:


> On the visa tourist form 8.4, it asks " what will you do in uk"?
> and on the guide it says if you have a planned itinerary please submit a copy.
> Now do I leave that place blank and send a copy with my application? Or do I fill " planned itinerary copy submitted" or do I fill my itinerary in the form (space issues though) and then still submit a copy?


Just write on the application form 'A copy of itinerary enclosed' and put your itinerary with your supporting documents.


----------

